
Facebook Loses Facial Recognition Appeal, Must Face Privacy Class Action - aaronbrethorst
https://www.usnews.com/news/top-news/articles/2019-08-08/facebook-loses-facial-recognition-technology-appeal-must-face-class-action
======
jjcm
"...lawsuit claiming that it illegally collected and stored biometric data for
millions of users without their consent"

I find this interesting in that it's a 3rd party who uploaded the photos (in
this case, likely a friend of the person in the pictures) and that they aren't
the ones liable, but Facebook is. The terms of service for Facebook are very
clear in that they basically have unrestricted rights in what they can do for
the photos - wouldn't the friend be the one violating the person's privacy
because they're the ones saying Facebook is allowed to do a biometric
scan/collection on the photo, even though they don't have a right to do so?

It feels like if a friend mailed you something you didn't want, and blaming
the mail carrier instead of the friend. There's certainly some blame of
Facebook for the sheer scale of what they're doing, but if the uploader isn't
treated as an accomplice at the very least it feels strange.

